# If the TWolves sign Malone...



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

...will they win the title next year?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

How will they play Malone? Will he come off of the bench or will KG move to center or SF?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cpawfan</b>!
> How will they play Malone? Will he come off of the bench or will KG move to center or SF?


I would guess he would be coming off the bench.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Malone isn't the final piece.

At this point he is much more of an outside player just like KG.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I really don't think the T-Wolves are going to get Malone. If they do, I think it's a stupid decision on Karl's part, and an irrelevant one on Minnesota's part. I really don't see the point in bringing in Malone and having him off the bench, or moving Garnett to Center(horrible idea). As it is, I have the T'Wolves winning the title this season. Will signing Malone or not signing Malone make a difference one way or another? I doubt it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Won't make a difference. I don't think the Wolves win the title as is, and Malone certainly isn't going to change that. It's one of those things that technically improves your team, but probably by so little that it isn't noticable.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> *There is no truth to the rumor that Timberwolves coach Flip Saunders and league MVP Kevin Garnett are planning to fly to California to try to convince NBA veteran Karl Malone to sign with the Wolves.* Garnett is headed to Europe on a vacation. And Saunders has a commitment to speak here today. "Malone doesn't even know if he wants to play anymore," said Kevin McHale, Wolves vice president of basketball operations and general manager. "If Malone decides he wants to play, we would love to try to work something out with him."


http://www.startribune.com/stories/507/4971319.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Sam Cassell and Latrel Sprewell would have to have amazing seasons again, and quite frankly, I dont know if Sam has it in him. Without the Sam Cassell of last season, adding Malone doesnt mean anything as far as their title hopes.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

getting malone would not improve the team unless kg gets hurt. i think this year's team will be equal to last year's team because cassell and sprewell are getting older but they will have wally and hudson back. if they were to win a title, it wouldn't be because they added malone.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

It was nice to surround KG with some talent, but not talent that is so old.


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

If the Spurs are in full force, no one will beat them next season... so the answer is, no..


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Thank god this turned out to be a rumor. I can't stand that cheating leech.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

No. I don't think it is actually a truth.


----------

